# metronidazole and alcohol



## mousey (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi - I am waiting for AF to arrive to book an HSG . On the morning of the x ray I need to take one dose of 1g of metronidazole pr. I know you shouldn't have alcohol when you are taking it and usually it wouldn't be an issue but I suspect the test will be just before we have booked a romantic weekend away with bottle of champagne in the room and a friends 40th . Is it 48hrs after the last dose not to take alcohol or less - I forgot to ask the pharmacist when they dispensed it   ?

Thanks 

M x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi mousey,

It's 48 hours after dose you are advised to avoid alcohol for. Hope it doesn't interfere with your weekend   

Maz x


----------



## mousey (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks Maz

Had a feeling that was the case   . Lets hope AF plays ball and arrives in a timely fashion - although of course never does when you actually want it too !!! 

M x


----------

